# Florida's Köderfische



## kopyto55 (10. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen 

 ich war schon mehrmals in Florida und habe dort immer vom Ufer geangelt. Ohne Köfis geht einfach nix, das habe ich immer wieder gesehen. 
 Die Amis fangen ihre Köfis mit einem Wurfnetz. Ich hatte mir meine Köderfischsenke mitgenommen, aber denkste, die Fische haben einen weiten Bogen um diese gemacht und mein Erfolg war sehr bescheiden. 

 Muss ich mir jetzt wirklich drüben noch ein Wurfnetz kaufen ? 
 (mit Blei dran und so schwer, dass ich es wohl nicht nachhause nehmen kann). 

 Danke Gruss


----------



## eric20004 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

frag doch einfach nach ob du ein paar köfis haben darfst oder so fragen kostet nichts. oder ggf. ob dir einer ein wurnetz leiht für ein paar würfe


----------



## Justsu (11. März 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

Hi kopyto,

ich gehe davon aus, dass Du dort im Salzwasser unterwegs bist!?

Wenn ja, dann versuche es mal mit Heringspaternostern, gibt's dort auch in der Regel zu kaufen. Damit sollte sich an der richtigen Stelle schnell ein kleiner KöFi Vorrat fangen lassen.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## NimrodAut (11. März 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

In diversen Videos der Amis sieht man, wie sie oft kleine Meeräschen mit ihren Wurfnetzen fangen und diese als Köderfisch verwenden. 

Aber ich denke auch, dass höfliches Fragen ob jemand vll den einen oder anderen Köder entbehren kann bzw dir kurz das Netz borgen kann. 

LG Chris #6


----------



## glavoc (11. März 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

mit dem Wurfnetz brauchst du aber auch einiges an Zeit bis du da fangen tust...allein das Handling. Ich würde fragen oder das Heringspaternostersystem verwenden wollen. Aber ganz so auf einmal und es klappt dann sofort mit den Meeräschen, ich weiß nich...


----------



## Silverfish1 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

Hallo kopyto, wenn du doch schon öfters in Florida warst weist du doch sicher das es alle paar Meter einen Bait & Tackle Shop gibt. Dort kannst du in der Regel alles an livebait kaufen was du brauchst über mullets, blue gills, shrimps ect. Da wuerde ich gar nicht erst anfangen mir auch nur ein Köderfisch selbst zu fangen. Und du unterstützt noch die Einheimischen ;-)


----------



## TarponChris (12. März 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

Am besten als Köderfische geeignet sind m. E. Pinfish, diese fängt man recht gut mit einem Sabiki Rig.
Auf jeden Fall aufpassen, dass es wirklich Pinfish sind und keine untermaßigen Snapper.
Tackle shop ist natürlich auch gut...


----------



## kopyto55 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

danke für eure antworten. ja eben das netz werfen braucht wohl auch einiges an Übung. 
sabiki-rig (sehr kleines Paternoster) geht schon das stimmt, nur die ganz kleinen Köderfische (kleinerfingerlänge) gehen nur mit netz. 

mit den kleinen geht's dann gut auf Snapper und Snook... 


ja fragen geht auch, letztes mal hat mir einer von selbst angeboten, als er gesehen hat, dass meine senke nicht wirklich funktioniert. 

ich fand es einfach krass, wie die Fische einen grossen Bogen um mein Netz gemacht hatten 

Tackle Shops haben tatsächlich alles. Aber dann kommt wieder der Transport, Sauerstoffpumpe etc. dazu. 
Bin mit Familie unterwegs und Fischen steht nicht im Vordergrund....

 Habe kein Boot und es ist schon krass, dass einfaches Grundangeln im Golf nicht wirklich gut funktioniert, bzw. Catfische immer schneller sind


----------



## aesche100 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

Wir kaufen immer lebende Shrimps. Da beist alles drauf. Mit weißen Gummifischen kannst du Ladyfisch fangen. Da gehen dann auch Tarpon und Haie ran.Must Nur starke Ruten und Rollen haben.


----------



## kopyto55 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*



aesche100 schrieb:


> Wir kaufen immer lebende Shrimps. Da beist alles drauf. Mit weißen Gummifischen kannst du Ladyfisch fangen. Da gehen dann auch Tarpon und Haie ran.Must Nur starke Ruten und Rollen haben.



Ja shrimps sind super. habe damit sheepshead gefangen. 

 wie gross müssen die gummifische sein ? 5cm ? 

 also du fängst dann Tarpons und Haie mit Ladyfischen nicht mit Gummifischen oder ?


----------



## aesche100 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

Die Gummifische können ruhig 10 cm sein.Ladyfische sind gierig!!
Tarpon versuche ich mit Fliege zu kriegen. Einen halbierten Ladyfisch mögen sie aber sehr!#h


----------



## kopyto55 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

und was für einen jigkopf verwendest du für ladyfische ? 
 ich konnte noch nie einen fangen, habe aber fänge beobachtet. 
 in naples fischen alle mit kleinen bunten pilkern und fangen damit pompano, trout, spanish makrel und selten ladyfisch...


----------



## aesche100 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

Die sehen fast aus wie Eriejigs zum Zanderangeln. Etwa 10 gr. Du mußt ordentlich kurbeln.  Die stehen auf Bewegung.


----------



## bastelberg (26. März 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

Ich bin in den letzten 3 Jahren von natural bait (Naturköder) auf artificial (Kunstköder) umgestiegen. 
1. fressen die pinfish den shrimp schneller ab als du einkurbeln kannst uns ansonsten hast du überwiegend catfish am Haken. 

2. Angel überwiegend mit ca. 5-7 cm Gummifischen und habe dadurch auch mal was essbares am Haken, wie silvertrout , specled trout, redfish, flounder.

Am besten lief der 3 " rattle shrimp von Berkley. Nachteil, muss man auch dazu sagen, dass die Biester sehr scharfe "Zähnchen" haben und oftmals dann der Schwanz plötzlich fehlt. Am fiesesten sind die Kugelfische, dort pufferfish oder blowfish genannt.
Aber mit Gummi fängt man effektiver, auch Exoten, wie Schiffshalter u.s.w.
Aber, wie gesagt jeder muss selber entscheiden.
Habe drüben auch ein Wurfnetz (bei der Verwandschaft gebunkert). Damit muss man aber erst einmal üben.


----------



## kopyto55 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*



bastelberg schrieb:


> Ich bin in den letzten 3 Jahren von natural bait (Naturköder) auf artificial (Kunstköder) umgestiegen.
> 1. fressen die pinfish den shrimp schneller ab als du einkurbeln kannst uns ansonsten hast du überwiegend catfish am Haken.



ja ich habe mit kleinen bunten jigs (pink !!) auch schon ziemlich erfolgreich geangelt. Pompano, Jack und Makrel gehen da ganz gut drauf. 

 hilft es nicht wenn man die köder an freier leine oder sonst über grund anbietet ? 
 Catfische zumindest habe ich immer nur am grund gefangen...


----------



## Scabbers (29. März 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

Schönes Thema, das wieder Sehnsüchte nach Florida bei mir weckt :k
Zu den Kunstködern kann ich auch noch einen Shrimp beitragen, der bei mir recht erfolgreich war: Vudu Shrimp. Findet man drüben eigentlich in jedem halbwegs gut sortierten Angelladen.
Ich habe angefangen die auszuprobieren, als mich ebenfalls die Pinfish zur Verzweiflung getrieben haben |uhoh:


----------



## kopyto55 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

also gut, wenn ihr sagt, dass pinfische nerven. aber die gehen auf shrimp oder ? kleine köfis nehmen die nicht oder ? ich war dabei wie eine einheimische einen sehr schönen snook auf köfi an freier leine gefangen hat. schon krass, dann sieht man die dinger vor den füssen rumschwimmen und sie ignorieren wirklich alles. nur die alte Oma hatte dann endlich glück, nachdem sie 4 stunden ausdauer bewiesen hatte


----------



## Gunnar (31. März 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

Auf Liveshrimp geht wirklich viel. Snook, Ladyfish,Redfish, Flounder, Speckled und Spotted Seatrout fange ich mit der Fliegenrute vom Strand. Beste Fliege eine Schminnow/Alternativ auch ein Clouser Minnow in chartreuse/weiß.
Tarpons sind leider meist weiter draußen.
Am besten bei Sonnenaufgang, da sind noch so viele Leute am Strand.
Fliege geht auch am Spiro oder als Beifänger.

Gunnar


----------



## guifri (24. April 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

Ja, musst Du! nach 10 Jahren Florida und 400 Sabikis habe ich mir eins zugelegt. Für den Anfang ein 4fter. Habe am Pool die Technik geübt uns es ging nach 20 Minuten besser als erwartet.

Sardines (greenbacks) und so gehen mit Netzt einfach besser als mit Sabiki 8und schneller).

Da ich eh immer einen Koffer voll mit Angelzeug habe, nehme ich es auch mit.





kopyto55 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ich war schon mehrmals in Florida und habe dort immer vom Ufer geangelt. Ohne Köfis geht einfach nix, das habe ich immer wieder gesehen.
> Die Amis fangen ihre Köfis mit einem Wurfnetz. Ich hatte mir meine Köderfischsenke mitgenommen, aber denkste, die Fische haben einen weiten Bogen um diese gemacht und mein Erfolg war sehr bescheiden.
> ...


----------



## kopyto55 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

so bin zurück. Waren auf unserem USA- Trip nur 7 Tage in Florida, habe aber doch ein paar mal geangelt und auch gut gefangen. und auch wieder einiges gelernt. 
auch meinen ersten ladyfisch :m gefangen. 


Köderfische waren so ein Thema. Das Wasser war extrem klar und nicht einmal die locals mit Baitnet haben was gefangen. meine köderfischsenke lasse ich das nächste mal zuhause, das bringt nix. 
dafür gingen kleine jigs sehr gut. aber auch da muss man unterschiedliche gewichte dabeihaben. hatte ich nicht. eine stunde lang biss auf biss und dann Strömung und dann war ich zu leicht und nur noch die locals haben gefangen. 
 schon krass was für dampf die fische hier entwickeln. an der leichten spinnrute grosser drillspass.

eine wohl ziemlich grosse Macrel hat mir das abriebfeste Spezial FluoCarbon Vorfach 30lbs. einfach durchgebissen #q keine Ahnung wie man den biestern beikommen kann. stahlvorfach wird wohl zu abschreckend sein.


----------



## LordHelmchen (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> so bin zurück. Waren auf unserem USA- Trip nur 7 Tage in Florida, habe aber doch ein paar mal geangelt und auch gut gefangen. und auch wieder einiges gelernt.
> auch meinen ersten ladyfisch :m gefangen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, die Biester haben echt Zähne dort. Mit Stahl sinkt die Bissquote enorm. Ich hab irgendwann auch die Schnauze voll gehabt und hab nur noch Fluo ab 50lbs für die Pier und Beach Fischerei benutzt. Vom Boot teilweise sogar 100lbs.


----------



## MWK (12. August 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

Hallo zusammen,
wir sind im September auch 3 Wochen drüben und fahren einmal rund um Florida. Ich weiß, dass das Thema anderes heißt, aber kann mit ggf. jemand was zu Erlaubnisscheinen sagen - braucht man einen für die Küstenfischerei? Da wir praktisch an der gesamten Küste vorbei kommen - gibt es einen Platz / Pier den ihr besonders empfehlen würdet?
LG,
Markus


----------



## Justsu (12. August 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

Hallo Markus,

zunächst einmal: Ja, man braucht einen Erlaubnisschein für die Küste, den kann man z.B. in Angelläden erwerben und der ist meines Wissens nach aber für den gesamten Staat gültig, ganz sicher bin ich mir da aber jetzt nicht.

Ich hab' schon des öfteren hier: 

26°56'36.5"N 80°04'14.2"W

und hier

26°56'40.6"N 80°04'39.8"W

vom Ufer aus geangelt. Allerdings ist das schon gute 10 Jahre her... Mit Köderfischen, Shrimps oder Tintenfisch kann man da im Prinzip alles fangen. Köderfische gingen zumindest im Sommer immer gut von der Mole aus auf eine Art Heringspaternoster (Sabiki), unter denen lauern dann auch die großen Räuber (am besten von der Molenspitze aus). Wesentlich einfacher und erfolgversprechender ist allerdings das Fischen mit lebenden KöFis vom Boot aus!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## MWK (16. August 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

Hallo Justus,
danke für die Tipps. Einer unserer Stops liegt für US-Maßstäbe "in der Nähe", wir sind für zwei Tage in Fort Pierce. Ich hatte schon auf den SAT Bildern gesehen das es dort eine schöne große Mole gibt... 
Muss man eigentlich auf irgendwas giftiges a la Petermännchen achten? Wie siehts mit Spinnfischen aus?
Cheers,
Markus


----------



## Justsu (16. August 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

Hallo Markus,

Spinnfischen geht sicherlich auch, wird (bzw. wurde als ich dort war) aber kaum praktiziert. Von der Mole selbst dürfte es relativ schwierig werden, wg. z.T. starker Strömung und Steinpackung. Ich weiß, dass z.B. Snooks (Mindest- und Maximalmaß, sowie Schonzeit beachten!) gut auf Wobbler gefangen werden können und diese halten sich auch eher in den etwas trüberen, ruhigeren Bereichen auf. Im Süßwasser lassen sich allerdings häufig sehr gut Forellenbarsche (Largemouth Bass) mit Kunstködern überlisten. Wie es dort allerdings mit Erlaubnisscheinen aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen.

Generell würde ich bei allen Fischen ein wenig achtsam sein und zur Sicherheit dicke Lederhandschuhe zum Umgang mit den Fischen dabei haben. Einige Arten haben sehr scharfe und große Zähne (z.B. Barrakuda (kommt häufig auch in brackigen Gebieten vor), oder Königsmakrelen (eher weiter draußen unterwegs), wenn die dich beim Schlagen an Land damit erwischen gibt das böse Wunden, absolut kein Vergleich zu Hechten z.B.!

Dann gibt es noch recht verbreitet Welse dort, welche giftige Stacheln an Brust und Rückenflosse (1. Flossenstrahl) haben, die sie bei Gefahr abspreizen. Ich bin einmal von einem solchen Stachel in die Hand gestochen worden. Sicherlich nicht so schlimm wie Petermännchen (zumindest was man so an Bildern sieht), aber trotzdem sehr schmerzhaft und ich konnte einige Stunden meine Finger nur eingeschränkt bewegen. Ein paar Tage danach war die Hand noch etwas empfindlich, das war's dann aber auch. Achja, Stachelrochen gibt's auch noch, die haben einen Giftstachel am Schwanz, aber das dürfte ja bekannt sein.

Hoffe, ich habe Dir jetzt nicht zu sehr Angst gemacht! 

Wäre toll, wenn Du mal berichten könntest, wenn Du wieder zurück bist!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## MWK (22. August 2016)

*AW: Florida's Köderfische*

Hey Justus,
danke für deine ganzen Tips und Ausführungen. ich weiß auch nun was ich für einen Schein benötige (Saltwater Fishing Liecens). Kommt man aus Florida darf man wohl auch ohne Schein von der Küste aus fischen. Als non resident braucht man einen, der gilt aber dann für ganz Florida. Und da wir unter anderem auch in Key West, Captiva und Clear Water sind.... lohnt sich das für mich . 
Das mit dem Handschuh ist eine gute Idee, werde wahrscheinlich sowie so den Großteil meiner Ausrüstung im Baumarkt kaufen...
Bericht folgt dann im Oktober.
LG,
Markus


----------

